# 03 Murano FR/Pass Window Pinch Control Always Active



## ndccpf1 (Jan 13, 2010)

If I manually hold the front passenger (or driver 
side switch) swtich, the window will go up and stay up. If I operate 
the swtich for "One Touch Up" by pulling either driver side or the 
passenger side up the window raises fully then reverses down 1/4. 

Is this in the motor a separate control unit or controlled by both power window swtiches ?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

let it down and then put it up and after it has went all the way up hold the switch for 3-5 seconds. Should help.....That is if the reset button is not on the regulator it's self.


----------



## ndccpf1 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Reset Procedure*

I raised the window manually (holding switch softly) and kept up for three seconds. I can lower all the way auto or partial way with soft touch of either driver or passenger switch. I can raise the window manually (hold switch before is "clicks" for auto position) and it goes up and stays...........

What happens when I "Auto-Up" the window from either driver switch or passenger switch, it goes all the way up then......starts to reverse back down about 5 inches.
From what I have read the "pinch" electronics are inside the Murano motors? Just trying to perform all checks before buying a motor.


----------

